# Jazz' first AKC show today



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We just got back from Jazz' first AKC show. He got points his first time out! Best male (or best puppy- I am so confused with the different ribbons), best of winners and then best of opposite sex against a gorgeous adult black female who went Group two later on. I was shocked! Whoo weeee.  My only goal was to see him in the ring bold and proud letting the judge feel all over him. He did not disappoint. His tail was up the whole time. 

His handler is perfect for him. She is kind, no nonsense and calm. He is happy and confident with her. He also loves her helper and slobbered all over him, too. He gets lots of loving with them. She was very pleased with him, too. 

I was bad, though. We were hiding far enough away so he couldn't see or smell us. When the poodles were done we started walking over there and his handler hollered, "GO AWAY!!!!!!" LOL what?.... It seems he got a picture right after that for best of opposite sex and she wanted a good picture for me.  One of the other people at the show looked at us and said, "Bad mama, BAD mama." while laughing. (blush)

My husband took a lot of pictures. I will post one or two in his 52 weeks thread later tonight. The handler cut a ton of hair off of him.

We had such a good time. 
Tomorrow is his second show and I get to do it again! This is such fun. I can't wait to get the show picture of my boy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job! ! Congrats on the points! That's awesome! He'll be an AKC CH in no time!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! How awesome is that?! So happy for you. Way to go Jazz!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How exciting!!! Congrats! What a way to make his debut!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations! You must be so proud! 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing - congratulations Jazz!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! WOW! his first points!!!! Jazz is a WINNER all the way!!!!!
Hope tomorrow goes just as good!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures this afternoon. It was a nice place for a dog show:









All he wanted to do was snuggle. He's a big baby. :


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks fantastic!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you, Arreau. He has long legs, but is balanced nicely. I love how he moves. He is still under a year old. I am hoping he fills out more.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW, very nice debut. Good Luck today.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Today Jazz showed really well! I was happy with him and told him so. He didn't get any points, but looked and acted so confident. People were giving him lots of attention. I couldn't ask for more for his first weekend out.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You must be so proud! I am proud and I haven't even met him! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a great weekend you had. He looks great. Your bad poodle mommie moment made me laugh.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

WOWWEE!! How exciting! What a way to start..now we need a photo


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Here are a couple pictures this afternoon. It was a nice place for a dog show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I missed all this!! Congrats and he looks fabulous


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonderful news!!! Aria's first show is this coming Sunday and I'm so nervous! I'm handling her myself and its my first time handling and it's her first real show so I really don't know how it's going to turn out. I'm mostly nervous about getting her ready for the ring. I've got her cut in, but she gives me so much trouble for in between her front legs and neck so it isn't that smooth and she just will not let me trim it with out trying to punch me in the chest :-/

I hope Aria behaves as well as Jazz. It could go either way with her. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow Jazz is a stunner and you are right, it looked like a beautiful place for the show venue. You have worried so much about Jazz, but now you know that he is AKC show worthy and I look forward to hearing about his future shows.

Good luck to both Jazz and Aria.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am not sure I have worried about him other than not thinking he was ready. I wasn't sure if he was going to be shown AKC or not because he was not consistent with strangers when he was 6-9 months old. Then he just got over it. 

hunny518, many of the puppies are goofballs, so it is okay if she is not perfect. And, it is okay if they don't win, too. It is hard to win against the adults. She looks terrific in her pictures!!! With the puppies the spray up didn't seem to be as big a deal as with the adults. 

Ms Stella, you've been living and breathing PCA!  I am glad you have Madonna home now. She looked terrific.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What a beautiful boy. And his first time out. Congrats


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I cropped out the judge and handler (not sure of etiquette about that) plus it scanned kind of grainy and bluish looking. 

I still wanted to share my boys first picture. I am very happy with it wind and all!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sure this is the first of many winner's shots of your handsome boy.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Such a sweet thing to say, CT Girl. We'll see...


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful picture, you must be so proud!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is so beautiful! What a phenomenal start!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is so awesome!! YAY !!! Congrats!!!!! Jazz rocks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jazz' second show weekend:

I am more than a bit surprised, but obviously very pleased. Beginners luck? When he won yesterday I wanted to share, but was told it was bad luck and would jinx him for this mornings show, so I was good...well...I did tell one person. 
:act-up::act-up::act-up::act-up::act-up:









Here I am congratulating him:









And here is when we got home. He leaped and bounded all over the backyard just for the heck of it - such a happy, joyful boy!









I need to do a few more weeks of his 52 week thread. I guess I can copy/paste this there, too. I hope that's okay. I am very proud of my sweet boy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So proud of you both! Fantastic start to his career!!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Big Congrats! Love your show photo. Can't wait to read more of your upcoming shows.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YIPEEEEE!!!!!! We all knew he would be a winner! What an excellent start he has had......Championship--here it comes!!!!!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats! The show picture is pretty but I love the picture of him partying in the backyard.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think the show picture is fabulous too!! He looks regal!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks.  It is a little windblown. LOL

Jazz was in the right place at the right time last weekend. Lucky us! It works out that way sometimes.  In order for him to be competitive with a lot of adult males in full coat he needs more hair, lots more. There was a puppy there with the dense hair of an adult and tons of it. It was truly impressive. I am not sure he will ever have that, but he has other things that are nice. Mainly, he is a terrific dog to have around the house and live with and showing my happy boy off is fun.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats on his wins! Off to a great start! 

I know what you mean about that think adult male coat! But think positive! 
Jazz is such a beautiful boy! I love his happy dance, lol!


----------

